# Fortis Cosmonaut Chrono movement question



## selliott58 (Feb 11, 2006)

Good day all,

I am the owner of a Cosmonaut Chrono purchased a couple years back. Its the third of these I have owned and like the watch a lot.

I was curious as to which movement this one had, as I had been previously told by a self proclaimed Fortis expet that the watch either had the Valjoux 7750 or the Lemania 5100 movement as those were the only two this watch was made with. However after dropping Fortis a line this was the response I receved. Both of my others had 7750 movements.

Dear Sam ******
The Number 630.22.141 is the watch-reference no inclusive the case number. The other number 3*** is the serial number. 

But your movement is an automatic F2001-5 movement. 

Hope this is what you wanted to know.

For any questions don't hesitate to ask me

Freundliche Grüsse 
Kind regards
Meilleures salutations

_Fortis Watch Ltd._

Nicole Fluri 
Lindenstrasse 45
CH - 2540 Grenchen
Phone: +41/32 653 33 61
Fax: +41/32 652 59 42
email: [email protected]

Looking over the line I see the F 2001-5 movment in some of the other watches, but was not aware it was available in a watch of this age.I know the previous owner had it sent back for service, not long before I received it, but find it unlikely the entire movement wae replaced, KNowing the watch is at least a few years old, has anyone out there heard of this movement in this watch? and what are your opinions of it VS. the other two movements?

Thanks....


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

selliott58 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I am the owner of a Cosmonaut Chrono purchased a couple years back. Its the third of these I have owned and like the watch a lot.
> 
> ...


Many times the watch companies rename the ETA movement with their own designation, after they do any modification to it. It is likely that the F 2001-5 is just Fortis' name for the V7750 or 5100, my guess is the V7750.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

the F2001-5 is the Chrono Alarm movement.
It is based off of a 7750 but of course has the extra mods and module.
I need a pic of your (38mm) Cosmonaut Chrono to be sure, but you can check by this method...
if the central stop second hand is straight with no 'arrowhead' on the end, it is a 7750; if it has an arrowhead then it is a Lemania 5100.
and yes, there are some older 38mm & 40mm cases with the F2001-5 chrono alarm mvmt.
from your post, the model number given is the blue dial Cosmo chrono which has the Valjoux 7750 mvmt in it...
http://www.uhren-fan.de/uhr_1029_0_fortis_cosmonauts_chronograph_ref_63022141.htm


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

cuckoo4watches said:


> the F2001-5 is the Chrono Alarm movement.
> It is based off of a 7750 but of course has the extra mods and module.
> I need a pic of your (38mm) Cosmonaut Chrono to be sure, but you can check by this method...
> if the central stop second hand is straight with no 'arrowhead' on the end, it is a 7750; if it has an arrowhead then it is a Lemania 5100.
> ...


Sure looks like they picked the right guy for a Fortis moderator. Steve knows his stuff! I bow to his superior knowledge of Fortis watches.:-!


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

oh man, better get out the waders cuz 'its' getting deep in here. :-d LOL


----------



## selliott58 (Feb 11, 2006)

It is exactly the same as the one you linked me to including the blue color (which I love), so I am assuming it is the modified 7750 movement IE: modified to the F2001-5.

Thanks for the help and clarification!:-!



cuckoo4watches said:


> the F2001-5 is the Chrono Alarm movement.
> It is based off of a 7750 but of course has the extra mods and module.
> I need a pic of your (38mm) Cosmonaut Chrono to be sure, but you can check by this method...
> if the central stop second hand is straight with no 'arrowhead' on the end, it is a 7750; if it has an arrowhead then it is a Lemania 5100.
> ...


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

you are welcome for the info, however I think you misread what I posted...
yours is the Valjoux 7750, NOT the F2001-5 (only an alarm chrono)!!!
ok?


----------



## selliott58 (Feb 11, 2006)

Now I am curious ......would this then be a mistake on the part of Fortis per their earlier email?

After they checked the seriual number I would have thought the correct movement in the watch woul have been in the DB.

Although, when it comes down to it.....its still a 7750 at heart!

I dropped them another line to see what they say and hopefully clartify this just a bit........enquiring minds and all that nonsense.



cuckoo4watches said:


> you are welcome for the info, however I think you misread what I posted...
> yours is the Valjoux 7750, NOT the F2001-5 (only an alarm chrono)!!!
> ok?


----------

